# Nom de groupe



## Franky Boy (6 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'aurai besoin que vous m'aidiez à trouver un nom pour mon groupe de musique.
Il faudrait qu'il soit en français.

Merci d'avance!

PS: N'hésitez pas à me déplacer si je ne suis pas dans le bon forum.


----------



## reineman (6 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aurai besoin que vous m'aidiez à trouver un nom pour mon groupe de musique.
> Il faudrait qu'il soit en français.
> 
> ...



quel style de musique?
sinon, au lycée , le nom de mon groupe, c'était 'The jean paul sartre experience'...mais comme ça a splitté, tu peux le prendre..


----------



## rezba (6 Octobre 2006)

Les frankie boys.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

"Les amis des autres" tu peux aussi


----------



## reineman (6 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> "Les amis des autres" tu peux aussi



ça fait fan de LOST....


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Les frankie boys.



_on dit : les frankies boivent... mais je dis ça comme ça... 

évite "Les Fatals Picards" ou "Ligeti", c'est déjà pris... 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2006)

"Souffle ton vomi" moi j'aime bien. 

Un jour j'ai pens&#233; aussi &#224; 'Michel Massacre and the M&M's", mais il faut un leader charismatique qui veuille bien se faire appeler Michel.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> ça fait fan de LOST....



Tiens j'y avais pas pensé, mais c'était bien avant ...


----------



## reineman (6 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Les frankie boys.



ca fait groupe de rockabilly ça


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

J'en ai entendu des plus vulgaires mais je ne mettrais que les initiales : LMC


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2006)

"Le Zeppelin". Je crois que c'est encore libre..

Ou encore : "Les pierres qui roulent"...

Je sais pas en fait. D&#233;merde-toi.


----------



## Melounette (6 Octobre 2006)

"Franky va à Hollywood"  ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2006)

Ab/cd


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ab/cd



   Qu'est-ce que tu peux être con parfois (souvent)


----------



## laurent1 (7 Octobre 2006)

quant j'eatais au lycée on avait fait un filme trèèèèssssc on cétait "ne vendez pas la peau de l'autruche avant de l'avoir tuée" si tu veux je te le prete!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu peux être con parfois (souvent)


C'est pas mal comme nom de groupe ça (meme si c'est un peu long).


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> quant j'eatais au lycée on avait fait un filme trèèèèssssc on cétait "ne vendez pas la peau de l'autruche avant de l'avoir tuée" si tu veux je te le prete!!



Putain... Vous étiez des killers vous, non ?


----------



## rezba (7 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu peux être con parfois (souvent)



Je te comprends pas. AB/CD, c'est super classe.

"Miss Jipé et les Christophettes" ?


----------



## laurent1 (7 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Putain... Vous étiez des killers vous, non ?


on était surtout tres con! il y a une scene d'antologie ou ont interroge une vache qui ne nous dira rien!! et il y avait des fx speciaux incroyable!! un grand moment de cinema et de bonne humeur! apres on a fait un groupe de rock mais c'était encore pire!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> on &#233;tait surtout tres con! il y a une scene d'antologie ou ont interroge une vache qui ne nous dira rien!! et il y avait des fx speciaux incroyable!! un grand moment de cinema et de bonne humeur! apres on a fait un groupe de rock mais c'&#233;tait encore pire!!



Et donc le nom du groupe est vrai alors


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> on était surtout tres con! il y a une scene d'antologie ou ont interroge une vache qui ne nous dira rien!!



Moi aussi. Un jour, j'ai interrogé la Vache qui rit. Mais quand elle nous a dit qu'elle avait eu Pascal77 comme prof, on c'est barré en courant.


----------



## tbr (7 Octobre 2006)

Arf !
Non, ça, c'est pas un nom pour un groupe... Quoique ? 

En fait, c'est complètement dépendant du style de muzak que vous jouez dans le groupe. 
Puisez dans vos ressources perso et trouvez ebnsemble (brainstorming) un nom qui vous sied. On (ici) peut rien faire que de proposer des conneries qui ne correpondront à rien de tangible.


*"Les chiens galeux"
*> la musique a(vé) les crocs, con/peuchère. *

"DRM&M'S"
*>*D*es (ou Deux) *R*ebelles *M*asqués* &* leur *M*usik*' S*ecouée
... ou autre signification. Allusion évidente à ce que vous savez.
*
"Dion's experiment"
*> un caribou femelle "bêle" - oui, je sais, un caribou femelle, ça ne bêle pas, ça "Québec" - ses problèmes existentiels et l'amouuuuuur.
A la fin, le bateau coule.


*"..."
*> excellent groupe.*


"Et pourquoi pas ?";


"la dèche complète/totale"
*Ah, zut ! Déjà pris.   > Dire Straits


(Voir SACEM et consors pour savoir ce qui est libre ou non, pour des questions de droits).

Bon courage et tiens-nous (moi) au courant de ton choix.






Ca fera 462 euros pour la consultation.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2006)

Acid Ejaculator

Erector

Morbid Defecator

Ovulator

Destroyator

Aptitude To Strangulate

Testicul Atrophy


----------



## laurent1 (7 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3999842 a dit:
			
		

> Et donc le nom du groupe est vrai alors



Ah ben non Odr&#233;!! le nom du groupe c'&#233;tait midnight pumpkins! mais bon comme c&#233;tait english je le proposais pas! mais comme tu as l'air de t'int&#233;resser &#224; mon parcours artistique, ben je d&#233;veloppe!! par contre  pour le nom de groupe, tu peux faire : 'les citrouilles de minuit'...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Testicul Atrophy



J'ai un penchant pour celui là parcque'il sonne


----------



## reineman (7 Octobre 2006)

oups dsl...trompage


----------



## laurent1 (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'ai un penchant pour celui là parcque'il sonne



ne le provoque pas...


----------



## rezba (7 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Testicul Atrophy



Il a dit "en français", le jeune.
Ce qui nous donne :

"les p'tites boules".


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'ai un penchant pour celui là



Mais c'est qu'on va finir par les caser ces deux-là...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> Ah ben non Odré!! le nom du groupe c'etzit midnight pumpkons! mais bon comme cétait english je le proposais aps! mais comme tu as l'air de t'intéresser à mon parcour artistique, ben je développe!! par contre  pour le nom de groupe, tu peux faire : 'les citrouilles de minuit'...:love: :love: :love:



Ben tiens pourquoi pas t'as des extraits qu'on en profite !


----------



## Patamach (7 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> quel style de musique?
> sinon, au lycée , le nom de mon groupe, c'était 'The jean paul sartre experience'...mais comme ça a splitté, tu peux le prendre..



Je connais un groupe du même nom signé sur Flying Nun.

Edit: tiens Flying Nun un bon nom de groupe ça :style:


----------



## tbr (7 Octobre 2006)

"les ahuris"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> "les p'tites boules".



Pas mieux


----------



## laurent1 (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ben tiens pourquoi pas t'as des extraits qu'on en profite !



En VHS!!! mais non faut pas deconner non +!! c'etait tres nouvelles vagues pour l'epoque!! quoiquue...peut etre un jour! on avait meme fabriqué un piege à base de chewing-gum!!


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2006)

Ouais, envoie une chanson de ton groupe, au moins, qu'on puisse essayer de trouver un truc qui correspond: parce que les "ma&#238;tres du papier hygi&#233;nique", si vous faites du death m&#233;tal, chais pas si.... ( en fait ce nom marchera que si vous faites de la merde, mais bon  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> En VHS!!! mais non faut pas deconner non +!! c'etait tres nouvelles vagues pour l'epoque!! quoiquue...peut etre un jour! on avait meme fabriqué un piege à base de chewing-gum!!



Tant pis mais on peut peut être écouter des zics


----------



## Patamach (7 Octobre 2006)

Jesus Christ Mother ****er Son Of A Bitch You Asshole.


Ca tape.



:style:


----------



## rezba (7 Octobre 2006)

J'ai !

P&#233;ffed&#233;tun

PFDTUN

Pas Foutus De Trouver Un Nom.


----------



## reineman (7 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je connais un groupe du même nom signé sur Flying Nun.
> 
> Edit: tiens Flying Nun un bon nom de groupe ça :style:



tain!...sté un joke...en plusse...mdr , j'savais meme pas que ca existait...décidément...


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> on avait meme fabriqué un piege à base de chewing-gum!!



Sans déconner ???!!!

Tu peux m'envoyer les plans par MP ?


----------



## laurent1 (7 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Sans déconner ???!!!
> 
> Tu peux m'envoyer les plans par MP ?



Ben c'etait simple! une plaque de multiplex, un tres gros chewinggum rose collé dessus avec une inscription 'piège' au marqueur sur la plaque, une course poursuite dans le jardin. Fin de la poursuite en descente de tobogan de la balancoire, le mauvais saute au dessus du piège et le bon policier est immobilisé sur la plaque chewing-gum sur laquel il a malencontreusement posé son pied!!


----------



## reineman (7 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Acid Ejaculator
> 
> Erector
> 
> ...



on reconnait les fans de eddie van halen! hein poto!


----------



## Melounette (7 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Acid Ejaculator
> 
> Erector
> 
> ...


Ah oui ça c'est à la mode en ce moment. Surtout depuis l'eurovision. Je connais un type qui a appelé son groupe de Metal "Circoncision", et son nom de scène c'est "Vaginator".
Enfin depuis que je sais ça, je ne le connais plus, je vous rassure.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2006)

Lol






...


----------



## reineman (7 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah oui ça c'est à la mode en ce moment. Surtout depuis l'eurovision. Je connais un type qui a appelé son groupe de Metal "Circoncision", et son nom de scène c'est "Vaginator".
> Enfin depuis que je sais ça, je ne le connais plus, je vous rassure.



nan mais sonnyboy, il fait reference a son adolescence de gratteux fan de david lee roth (jump!) , avec permanente blonde , basket montantes sur jeans moules pattes et pentatoniques déroulées a  220 la noire...


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Acid Ejaculator
> 
> Erector
> 
> ...



Du vent tout ça...

Cela n'est rien à côté de :

Vichissaintyor

Tablodbor

Ouijtador

Témonamourmontrézor

Chsuidakor

Éenkor


----------



## Melounette (7 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Lol


Ah oui ça c'est pas mal. 

Mais Laurent1, fais péter ton film, ça a l'air d'être extra. Surtout le coup du chewing gum. 
Ca peut peut-être donner des idées de nom.


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> nan mais sonnyboy, il fait reference a son adolescence de gratteux fan de david lee roth (jump!) , avec permanente blonde , basket montantes sur jeans moules pattes et pentatoniques déroulées a  220 la noire...



J'en ai a larme à l'il. Pas plus tard que ce soir, on parlait encore de gratte...


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Du vent tout &#231;a...
> 
> Cela n'est rien &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de :
> 
> ...





*******nor


merdouille!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Tiens le Franckie, il a d&#233;j&#224; un groupe et ils ont d&#233;j&#224; un nom.

sinon il peut aussi essayer les "trifidus actif" qui n'existent plus aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> on reconnait les fans de eddie van halen! hein poto!



Ben quoi c'était bien Van Halen ??


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> J'en ai a larme à l'il. Pas plus tard que ce soir, on parlait encore de gratte...



Si c'est pas malheureux à notre age !!!


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

Sacem


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

DTC?

Distorsion Trash Cool 

Non? tant pis.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Octobre 2006)

Ah ben apr&#232;s oui, ya les abr&#233;viations :
DST, NSA, SMS, XXL, PQ, PDMOU...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben après oui, ya les abréviations :
> DST, NSA, SMS, XXL, PQ, PDMOU...




j'adore le PDMOU, ça sonne bien, on dirait un diapason mou


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

MacJam


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

Les "bobbynountchak&#233;"? Les "Patochmen"?


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

Les Mouattes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les Mouattes


Les &#233;chandons, c'est plus classe.  (Pascal 77 est mon ma&#238;tre)


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2006)

_Les t&#234;tes de l'art...

putain, Ed tu me fais de l'effet ce matin..._


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

ça c'est pas mal  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4000090 a dit:
			
		

> _Les t&#234;tes de l'art...
> 
> putain, Ed tu me fais de l'effet ce matin..._


Attention, on nous regarde. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

DTC... Je trouve que ça fait très Anglais...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> J'aurai besoin que vous m'aidiez à trouver un nom pour mon groupe de musique.
> Il faudrait qu'il soit en français.





*Les nioubes*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Les nioubes*



Superbe, c'est con fallait y penser


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah oui ça c'est à la mode en ce moment. Surtout depuis l'eurovision. Je connais un type qui a appelé son groupe de Metal "Circoncision", et son nom de scène c'est "Vaginator".
> Enfin depuis que je sais ça, je ne le connais plus, je vous rassure.





Dans le genre, gronibard est déjà pris 

J'ai pas d'idée , désolé


----------



## Franky Boy (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tiens le Franckie, il a déjà un groupe et ils ont déjà un nom.
> 
> sinon il peut aussi essayer les "trifidus actif" qui n'existent plus aussi



Et bien, c'est justement ça, le nom de mon groupe est présentement anglophone alors que nous cherchons un nom de groupe francophone.
Pour l'extrait, c'est par ici :http://web.mac.com/frank911/iWeb/Highplay/CDBF74B9-D05D-4DAE-955E-C9E08E7CBEA6.html


----------



## Franky Boy (7 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Les nioubes*



Merci du fond du coeur.


----------



## Franky Boy (7 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> MacJam



J'aimerais bien, seulement je suis le seul sur Mac dans mon groupe et le trompettiste livre une guerre acharnée aux Macs, alors...(d'ailleurs je pense avoir parlé de lui une fois dans le forum Switch).


----------



## laurent1 (8 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> J'aimerais bien, seulement je suis le seul sur Mac dans mon groupe et le trompettiste livre une guerre acharnée aux Macs, alors...(d'ailleurs je pense avoir parlé de lui une fois dans le forum Switch).



Ben... vire le!!


----------



## laurent1 (8 Octobre 2006)

J'ai écouté l'xtrait! c pas mal bon du tout! mais le trompettiste... on entend que lui! c lui qui mixe ou quoi? ça fait retour de cuivre de scène!! donc: vire le!! (ou compresse le ...lol) (ou dvire le, demande au clavieiste de jouer sa partie, et compresse le!!)

non, serieux, je trouve ca tres sympa! comme non de groupe je propose Cu+...


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> J'ai écouté l'xtrait! c pas mal bon du tout! mais le trompettiste... on entend que lui! c lui qui mixe ou quoi? ça fait retour de cuivre de scène!! donc: vire le!! (ou compresse le ...lol) (ou dvire le, demande au clavieiste de jouer sa partie, et compresse le!!)
> 
> non, serieux, je trouve ca tres sympa! comme non de groupe je propose Cu+...



Comme je le précises sur le site, l'enregistrement est loin d'être terminé. Dans cette chanson, il va sûrement jouer du clavier. Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de a4-40 (En musique, c'est la note parfaite.)?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de a4-40 (En musique, c'est la note parfaite.)?




*Et que penses-tu*
de AK-47 ??


----------



## La mouette (8 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> J'aimerais bien, seulement je suis le seul sur Mac dans mon groupe et le trompettiste livre une guerre acharnée aux Macs, alors...(d'ailleurs je pense avoir parlé de lui une fois dans le forum Switch).



Fais lui avaler sa trompette


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Fais lui avaler sa trompette


Et pas par la bouche.


----------



## laurent1 (8 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Fais lui avaler sa trompette



votre local de repet est chez qui?


----------



## reineman (8 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Comme je le précises sur le site, l'enregistrement est loin d'être terminé. Dans cette chanson, il va sûrement jouer du clavier. Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de a4-40 (En musique, c'est la note parfaite.)?



comment ça, c'est la note parfaite?...ca signifie quoi a4-40? un la avec une quarte et une quarantieme?


----------



## tbr (8 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et pas par la bouche.


B&#244;, &#231;a, c'&#233;tait pas trop la peine de pr&#233;ciser. Je crois qu'on avait devin&#233;, hein ? 

Pas trop mon style de zik, sinon. Ca ressemble &#224; de la pop un peu trop "easy listening" donc l&#233;g&#232;rement gnangnan mais, c'est vrai, mon jugement est un peu biais&#233; par le son trop pr&#233;sent (et peu travaill&#233 de la trompette. Au mix final, fait avaler son instrument au gars qui croit &#234;tre tout seul &#224; jouer, quelqu'il soit, &#231;a "sonnera" mieux/juste du coup.

>> de ce fait, je pourrai trouver &#231;a mieux avec un mix de qualit&#233; et &#233;quilibr&#233;.


Voil&#224;.


----------



## laurent1 (8 Octobre 2006)

440 Hz.... pil poil!


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> votre local de repet est chez qui?



Le local est chez nous.


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> comment ça, c'est la note parfaite?...ca signifie quoi a4-40? un la avec une quarte et une quarantieme?


A c'est la note la et 440 c'est la fréquence :440 hertz. La fréquence 339 hertz serai un la mais il ne serait pas juste.


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Et que penses-tu*
> de AK-47 ??


Ça tombe bien, le trompettiste ne fais que parler d'un jeu qui s'appelle Counter-Strike.
Mais bon, à part les partys de terroristes, c'est pas très prometteur.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Si en plus il dit des gros mots... Fout le dehors !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003945 a dit:
			
		

> Si en plus il dit des gros mots... Fout le dehors !


Toute fa&#231;on, trompette, saxo, d&#233;s qu'il y a un cuivre c'est le bordel.
Ils jouent toujours plus fort que tout le monde, &#231;a oblige &#224; mettre les amplis &#224; burnes et &#224; jouer avec des boules qui&#232;s...

Pis &#231;a fait tout de suite musique de jeunz, genre ska pourrave, d'avoir un cuivre.

BackCat a raison, faut le virer. 

A moins que le local soit chez lui...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

lscbh a dit:
			
		

> BackCat a raison


Pour une fois que tu ne dis pas une connerie, toi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003962 a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que tu ne dis pas une connerie, toi...


Cher monsieur, je n'ai pas la moindre id&#233;e de qui vous &#234;tes, mais je puis vous affirmer que ce genre de reflexion, venant d'un mod&#233;rateur (sic) cens&#233; donner l'exemple, est proprement intol&#233;rable. 
Croyez bien que les autorit&#233;s sup&#233;rieures vont &#234;tre alert&#233;es au plus vite.


----------



## Vésuve (10 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Cher monsieur, je n'ai pas la moindre id&#233;e de qui vous &#234;tes, mais je puis vous affirmer que ce genre de reflexion, venant d'un mod&#233;rateur cens&#233; donner l'exemple, est proprement intol&#233;rable.



+1
ps :  Monsieur, f&#234;tes comme moi, quand vous voy&#233; un propos hors charte, un petit clic sur le point d'exclamation sur son avatar et avertissez ou bien alors vous ignorer!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4004114 a dit:
			
		

> +1
> ps :  Monsieur, f&#234;tes comme moi, quand vous voy&#233; un propos hors charte, un petit clic sur le point d'exclamation sur son avatar et avertissez ou bien alors vous ignorer!



Ah ouais c'est vrai! On peu signaler un modo, j'avais jamais fais gaffe &#224; &#231;a.


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ouais c'est vrai! On peu signaler un modo, j'avais jamais fais gaffe à ça.



mademoiselle jp ou monsieur miss je sais jamais merci d'arrêter de jouer avec la sonnette on sentend plus bosser


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> +1
> ps :  Monsieur, f&#234;tes comme moi, quand vous voy&#233; un propos hors charte, un petit clic sur le point d'exclamation sur son avatar et avertissez ou bien alors vous ignorer!


Ne t'&#233;tonnes pas que personne ne te r&#233;ponde surtout... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4004140 a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'&#233;tonnes pas que personne ne te r&#233;ponde surtout... :mouais:


Laisse Backcat, c'est un fake.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Laisse Backcat, c'est un fake.


Fake, from Rennes.


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2006)

Vous savez ce qui se passe dans les trains, si vous tirez la sonnette sans raison valable ? Et bien, ici, c'est pareil.
Je suis en train de bosser, je re&#231;ois un message d'alerte, donc je cesse mon travail pour aller voir ce qui se passe.
Et l&#224;, rien. 3 minutes de perdues. Donc, amende.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a me permet de te saluer, mon loup  c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas si mal


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

Regardez comme ils sont mignons ces deux-l&#224;. 
&#231;a fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a une bonne ambiance.


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4004172 a dit:
			
		

> Ça me permet de te saluer, mon loup  c'est déjà pas si mal



Il y en a un qui vient de se faire saluer, là !


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vous savez ce qui se passe dans les trains, si vous tirez la sonnette sans raison valable ? Et bien, ici, c'est pareil.
> Je suis en train de bosser, je reçois un message d'alerte, donc je cesse mon travail pour aller voir ce qui se passe.
> Et là, rien. 3 minutes de perdues. Donc, amende.




Parce que tu travailles en plus de *ton job* de modo ? T'as renoncé à la prime d'exclusivité, alors ??


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Alors Quel nom de groupe il a choisi au final???


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Octobre 2006)

les modos


----------



## Patamach (10 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> les modos



BackMok ?? :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2006)

Les chaussettes vertes?


----------



## Franky Boy (11 Octobre 2006)

Je pense que je vais prendre BackCat. 
Non, et bien, je veux pas vous insulter, mais j'ai n'ai peut-être pas eu une bonne idée de poster ce fil sur le forum.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2006)

Faut dire que demander &#224; des inconnus, sur un forum internet (ici en plus) de te trouver des id&#233;es de nom pour ton groupe...

Je pense que si tu prends un peu de recul, tu avoueras peut &#234;tre que ce n'est pas la meilleure id&#233;e que tu aies jamais eue, en effet. 

De toute fa&#231;on, un nom de groupe c'est personnel, &#231;a ne tient qu'&#224; ses membre d'en trouver un. Demander &#224; quelqu'un d'autre de trouver le nom de son groupe, c'est comme demander &#224; des inconnus de composer pour lui : c'est pas vraiment une d&#233;marche d'artiste. 
Enfin c'est mon opinion, et je la respecte.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

_BackCat _et _Chat dans l'dos_ sont des marques d&#233;pos&#233;es par enveloppes solo &#224; l'INPI... J'ai une existence conceptuelle, je ne suis pas &#224; vendre  Je sais. C'est dur.


----------



## laurent1 (11 Octobre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Je pense que je vais prendre BackCat.
> Non, et bien, je veux pas vous insulter, mais j'ai n'ai peut-être pas eu une bonne idée de poster ce fil sur le forum.



Ca c'est certain!    et ce cuivriste,il enest ou??


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> et ce cuivriste,il enest ou??



Il s'est reconverti...maintenant il joue du pipo......


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4004959 a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas à vendre



C'est pas ce que m'a dit Ed...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas ce que m'a dit Ed...


Tu m'as pas bien compris. C'est moi qui suit &#224; vendre. Le plus souvent, aux mod&#233;rateurs.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu m'as pas bien compris. C'est moi qui suit &#224; vendre. Le plus souvent, aux mod&#233;rateurs.


Quelle petite train&#233;e tu fais... 

H&#233;!
Ca ferait un bon nom de groupe &#231;a, "les petites train&#233;es"!!
Non?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quelle petite train&#233;e tu fais...
> 
> H&#233;!
> Ca ferait un bon nom de groupe &#231;a, "les petites train&#233;es"!!
> Non?


Je connais les vieilles s*lopes (v&#233;ridique! &#224; voir dans mon profil LastFM), mais pas les petites tra&#238;n&#233;es. 

Et merci pour le compliment. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Il a r&#234;v&#233; me _louer_ seulement  Mais j'&#233;tais hors de prix.


----------



## Vésuve (11 Octobre 2006)

alors, pour un nom de groupe, tu découpes des petits carrés de papier ou sur chacun tu inscris une lettre de l'alphabet.Ensuite de quoi, chaque membre du groupe tire au sort deux papiers. Ayant fait, vous vous réunissez autour d'une table et vous mettez vos lettres en commun. Cherchez ensuite une formule anagrammique pour trouver le nom qui vous convient.
Merçi qui?


----------



## Franky Boy (11 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> alors, pour un nom de groupe, tu découpes des petits carrés de papier ou sur chacun tu inscris une lettre de l'alphabet.Ensuite de quoi, chaque membre du groupe tire au sort deux papiers. Ayant fait, vous vous réunissez autour d'une table et vous mettez vos lettres en commun. Cherchez ensuite une formule anagrammique pour trouver le nom qui vous convient.
> Merçi qui?



Merci, je vais essayer.


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2006)

MGZ BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une existence conceptuelle, je ne suis pas à vendre  *Je sais. C'est dur.*


 

Incroyable !! Je pensais qu'il t'en fallait plus pour te provoquer une érection !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

C'est pareil. C'est dur &#224; l'&#233;tat brut_e_


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Autre méthode :
Tu prends l'age de tes parents + ton age
ensuite tu discocie chaque chiffre
ex : 62 +58 + 19
ca fait 6 2 5 8 1 9 
puis tu prend ta date de naissance que tu additiones :
ex 11/02/1981 = 1+1+0+2+1+9+8+1 = 23
Puis tu multiplies chaque chiffre par le résultat de la date de naissance,
donc:
6x23
2x23
5x23
8x23
1X23
9X23
Ca te donne :
138
46
115
184
23
207
Ensuite tu prends un dico ou un bouquin d'au moins le nombre de pages superieur à 207
La bible par exemple c'est pas mal aussi.... 
Tu ouvres le livre à chaque numéro de page et tu regardes le 1er mot de cette page.
Par ex moi mon dico à la page 138 c'est : Baleine
Ca te donne 6 mots en principe qui n'ont rien a voir.
Disons que tu as pris un bouquin de 300 pages et ca t'a donné :
Bison
elle
désoeuvré
rotule
acharnement
tuer
Tu écris chaque mot sur un morceau de papier.
Tu vas dans la rue, ou dans le métro, ou quelque part où beaucoup de gens passent.
Puis tu te dis : "ha merde j'aim faim"
Alors tu vas t'acheter un sandwich ou un MacDo et tu gardes bien précieusement le ticket de caisse. Par exemple ca t'a coûté : 18
Puis tu sors de cet endoit où tu as bien mangé.
A ce moment là tu déposes les petits papiers par terre et tu regardes ceux qui au bout de 5 ou 6 minutes ( à toi de déterminer le temps pour savoir combien de mots tu veux garder à la fin) ne se sont pas fait piétinés par les passants ou même par un chien ou encore une poussette.
Tu ramasse les survivants.
Disons que tu récupères 2 papiers et c'est "rotule" et "tuer"
Tu ajoutes ta facture de sandwich et tu obtiens après moultes réfléxion :
LES 18 TUEURS DE ROTULES !

Voilà c'est une méthode assez spéciale, mais là c'est vraiment le hasard qui aura choisi...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Ce mec est malade !!!!   Mais au moins il m'a fait rire 
NED !! Je t'aime !!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2006)

Pitin&#169 a dit:


> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; NED.


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005593 a dit:
			
		

> Ce mec est malade !!!!   Mais au moins il m'a fait rire
> NED !! Je t'aime !!!!



Le pire c'est que je me suis fait péter de rire tout seul en l'écrivant....  :king:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005593 a dit:
			
		

> Ce mec est malade !!!!   Mais au moins il m'a fait rire



Je ne vois pas ou est la drôlerie.
Cette méthode existe depuis bien longtemps, mes parents se sont d'ailleurs servi d'une de ses multiples variantes pour trouver mon nom.

Ils n'avaient pas la bible par contre, juste un vieil exemplaire de "karaté magazine".
Mais ça marche aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Le probl&#232;me c'est qu'ils n'ont retenu que les pi&#232;ces pi&#233;tin&#233;es... Heureusement. La m&#233;thode est rest&#233;e, mais elle &#233;volue.


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Il y a une variante de cette méthode qui consiste à jeter les papiers sur l'autoroute.....Je pense que les parents de Bobby ont utilisé cette vieille variante ancestrale.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

La &#231;a tourne au mythique! 

Merci Monsieur NED


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> La &#231;a tourne au mythique!
> 
> Merci Monsieur NED


Comme Bobby, je ne trouve pas la m&#233;thode de NED rigolote. 
C'est un sujet s&#233;rieux, et il en parle comme tel. Merci pour &#231;a. On sous-estime toujours l'importance du nom du groupe, c'est pourtant tr&#232;s important.


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> La ça tourne au mythique!
> Merci Monsieur NED



Peut-être un jour arriverrais-je a te rejoindre dans les posts mythiques du forum Hô grand maître.....


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Peut-être un jour arriverrais-je a te rejoindre dans les posts mythiques du forum Hô grand maître.....



Relève toi manant, on nous regarde!


----------



## laurent1 (11 Octobre 2006)

ned faut pas rester comme ca tu en as pris de trop ou pas assez... mais comme ca c'est pas bon!!


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Attention faut pas me provoquer moi,
je peux vous en sortir une tous les jours de méthode à la NED.
Vous allez voir demain....


----------



## laurent1 (11 Octobre 2006)

et vous avez pas de maison ou quoi? zavez vu l'heure? on ferme!!(jusque demain hein pas de blague)


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

Ho puis non, la 1ere méthode , elle me plait trop..;en faire une autre serait forcement moins bien que celle là.


----------

